# First post and dcc conversion.



## Nibiru (Jun 21, 2018)

Hello, 

I am a complete noob when it comes to dcc / sound.

I have a NIB Proto 2000 GP7 like the one in my attachment and I would like to know how to convert it too dcc with sound?

I know that their is a 8 pin plug that I can remove. Can I plug in like a ESU Lok Sound Decoder with a speaker attached, kinda like plug n play. I am also aware that I need to change the light bulbs to 12 volt.

I also have vintage Bachmann models that I wish to convert into dcc / sound.

My soldering skills are beginner, so I relatively like plug n play.

Regards,

Nibiru


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome to the hobby and to the forum!

Provided you purchase a decoder with an 8 pin plug, you can just pop out the jumper and plug in the decoder. The trick is going to be locating the speaker. Looks like a sugar cube-style speaker would fit in that gap in the frame over the front truck, but you may find yourself removing metal if not.

And, obviously, you need to change out the lightbulb.

Soldering really isn't that hard. As with everything else, practice makes perfect. Use a heat sink to avoid melting anything, make sure you use flux, and keep things from moving while you do it.

The older models may require actual rewiring to be converted. You need to make sure the motor is isolated from the frame, and you will need to manually connect the wires to the proper pads on the decoder. If the thought of doing that puts you off, there are places that will do it for you. Check with a local hobby shop.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

and don't use Acid Flux! Get some solder made for electronics! And do a little practice, must be lots of how to videos. You may not have to change the lites, but while its apart it does seem wise to change them to LED's so you may or may not need a resistor - see what the decoder says.


----------



## Nibiru (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm getting close to choosing a decoder and it's between a Soundtraxx vs. ESU Loksound.

When I install the decoder, does the DCC Jumper 8-hole (Proto 2000) connect with the DCC Decoder by plugging the Jumper 8-hole connector into the 8-pins?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The card mates to the loco electronics. Eight pins, eight holes.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

The jumper is removed entirely and the DCC decoder is installed in place of the jumper.
Put the jumper in a plastic baggie and put it in the locomotive box. If you sell the locomotive in the future, you can remove the decoder and reinstall the jumper.


----------

